# On Norethisterone but no periods



## ttc123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I am posting here for the first time, not sure if this is the correct forum. Please re-direct me if its a wrong one.

My history:
I am currently undergoing fertility treatment in Portsmouth. I had 3 failed clomid cycles (50mg, 100mg and then 150mg). For the next cycle, doctor has prescribed me with injections. Here are the details:

1. Take clomid 100mg from 2-6 days of cycles
2. On day 5,7,9 take Purgeon 100 injections. Come for scan on alternate days from day 5.
3. If the follicle size is mature enough, take Pregnyl 10,000 injection.

To bring on my periods, dr had given Norethisterone 100mg for 10 days. Last time when I took it I got periods in about 2 days. But today its about 6 days since last tablet and I just had very very light brown spotting two days back (i.e. 4 days after tablet). But nothing has happened after that, I was expecting full blown periods but there is not even slightest discharge.

My questions:
1. I took HPT yesterday, but its -ve, should I still continue to wait for af?
2. Brown spotting means old blood, does it mean I have light period this month?
3. Should I start taking Clomid in case its light blood?

Am really confused  , any help would be highly appreciable.

Thanks,
TTC123


----------

